# Your Dream vs Capcom game roster



## Project_X (Nov 12, 2010)

What behemoth companies I would like to see are Nintendo and Capcom. 
SNK, Namco, Marvel, and even Tatsunoko have all collaborated with Capcom in the past and they've all been wonderful. In fact, when the first crossover that I saw, X-Men vs Street Fighter, came out, I was like "Waaaaat? How could they pull THAT off?" Low and behold, it evolved into many other crossovers. So then I got to thinking: "Nintendo allowed two 3rd party characters into Super Smash Brothers...what if they had a crossover!? =D"

So then yesterday I was mindlessly bored and the thought revisited me again and out of boredom and passion towards games, I created a roster. Granted, this is a DREAM roster. I doubt that you could put all of these characters into one game...then again.....
Characters with an asterisk (*) next to it have a special explanation why. Characters with a slash (/) are characters that would be great, yet, for the sake of balance and avoiding clones, should not be in the game at the same time, in my opinion. Characters in italics are ideas for the final boss.


*Nintendo Side*
Mario
Luigi
Bowser
Peach
Wario
Waluigi
Donkey Kong
Diddy Kong
Fox
Krystal (Preferably Assault Appearance)
Falco
Wolf
Samus
Ridley*
Anthony (From Metroid: Other M)
Link
Gannondorf
Zelda
Captain Falcon
Samurai Goroh
Pikachu
Lucario/Mewtwo/Zoroark
Ness
Lucas
Kirby
a NOT BROKEN Mediknight
King DeDeDe
_Dialga/Palkia/Giratina_


*CAPCOM Side*
Ryu
Ken
Chun Li
Zangief
Guile
Morrigan
John Taliban (Or Gallon...whatever)
Demitri
Megaman Volnutt
Tron Bonne
Zero (MMZ Appearance)
Roll (Powered Up appearance)
Batsu
Kagami Kyosuke (Rival Schools)
Viewtiful Joe
Amaterasu
Wang-Tang (Power Stone 2 appearance)
Pete (Power Stone 2 apperance)
Vanessa (Product Number 03)
Dante
Trish
Spencer (Bionic Commando)
Leon/Chris/Frank/Chuck (Resident Evil/Dead Rising)
Wesker
Arthur
Pheonix Wright
PTX-40A*
_Sigma (Megaman X4 appearance*)/Dr. Wily/Original (Because Capcom comes up with crap on the fly. No joke ._.)_


Explanations
Ridley and PTX-40A: The reason I have chosen these people is because of their size. Thanks to Tatsunoko vs CAPCOM opening my eyes to the possibilities of large giant characters in a versus game, you could say that you can play as Ridley/PTX-40A and ONLY them. You get an HP bar that is equivalent to 3 normal ones and...well yeah it's basically 3 chars in one.

Sigma's X4 Appearance: I chose this particular appearance because this actually have 3 forms.

Maybe I'll even come up with special and super moves...yes, I'm THAT bored atm.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 12, 2010)

That sounds awful.

I would like to see a Namco Vs. Capcom game. Who wouldn't want to see Lloyd Irving fight against Ry- _WAAAAIIIIIIT._


----------



## JadeFire (Nov 12, 2010)

Mortal Kombat vs. Capcom all the way :V


----------



## Smelge (Nov 12, 2010)

I'd like to see a Cancer Vs Capcom game.

Because there's too many shitty crossover games, and why the hell would you want to play this crap when an experienced player can be taken down by someone mashing buttons.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 12, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Because there's too many shitty crossover games, and why the hell would you want to play this crap when an experienced player can be taken down by someone mashing buttons.


Define 'experienced'. There aren't many popular fighting games out there like that.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 12, 2010)

Nintendo would never do that.  No freaking way.


----------



## Project_X (Nov 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> That sounds awful.
> 
> I would like to see a Namco Vs. Capcom game. Who wouldn't want to see Lloyd Irving fight against Ry- _WAAAAIIIIIIT._


Shoulda known my 1st poster was an attack.
http://www.iwebshot.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Street-Fighter-X-Tekken-Wallpapers-1.jpg
It's a start, knucklehead. Give it time. Should this float, you'll see an NvC very soon!



SirRob said:


> Define 'experienced'. There aren't many popular fighting games out there like that.


The only one is Brawl! o:



Smelge said:


> I'd like to see a Cancer Vs Capcom game.
> 
> Because there's too many shitty crossover games, and why the hell would you want to play this crap when an experienced player can be taken down by someone mashing buttons.


 
Usually when someone mashes buttons, they actually do have a sort of a pattern. And if someone who button mashes beats you in a game OTHER than smash brothers.....-facepaw- ugh...



JadeFire said:


> Mortal Kombat vs. Capcom all the way :V


 
lol....-imagines a Ryu Fatality/Brutality-



Tycho said:


> Nintendo would never do that.  No freaking way.


 
10 years ago, people said Nintendo would never team up with SEGA.
Look at 'em now! They're like kiddies on a see-saw.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 12, 2010)

Project_X said:


> The only one is Brawl! o:


Being the game I know the best, I can say that's not true at all.


----------



## Project_X (Nov 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Being the game I know the best, I can say that's not true at all.


Rob, trust me...I've seen some absolutely retarded comebacks from beginners, thanks to Brawl's items. Now if it were no items, no environmental hazards, then that's different.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 12, 2010)

EA vs Activision! :v

Tripwire Interactive vs Valve! :v

Mainly with Silent Hill and Resident Evil in mind, Konami vs Capcom could be of interest.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 12, 2010)

Project_X said:


> Rob, trust me...I've seen some absolutely retarded comebacks from beginners, thanks to Brawl's items. Now if it were no items, no environmental hazards, then that's different.


Experienced players will rarely play with items, and even then they'll probably still win.


----------



## Riptor (Nov 12, 2010)

I'd want a Nintendo VS Sega, and I'm kind of surprised it hasn't already happened yet.

And don't just put in Mario and Sonic characters for 75% of the cast. 3-4 from both of those series would be good enough. And Sega needs to dig _deep_ for characters. Ristar, the Bonanza Brothers, Toejam & Earl... tons of move ideas if you get creative enough.


----------



## Trichloromethane (Nov 12, 2010)

Fuck this. 40k vs Star wars FTW


----------



## Project_X (Nov 12, 2010)

Gibby said:


> EA vs Activision! :v
> 
> Tripwire Interactive vs Valve! :v
> 
> Mainly with Silent Hill and Resident Evil in mind, Konami vs Capcom could be of interest.


 Oh! I forgot about Konami! FFFF-facepaw-


----------



## Project_X (Nov 12, 2010)

Trichloromethane said:


> Fuck this. 40k vs Star wars FTW


 
Dang, bro. You're asking for a blood bath, tangoing with the Jedi/Sith.


----------



## Willow (Nov 12, 2010)

Squeenix vs. Capcom


----------



## Trichloromethane (Nov 12, 2010)

Project_X said:


> Dang, bro. You're asking for a blood bath, tangoing with the Jedi/Sith.


 
Eldrad and Ahriman will show those puny force users what true power is.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow, What a shitty topic.

First off, The SSB series is a Nintendo All-Stars game, Meaning Nintendo characters *ONLY*.And you not make a crossover with a traditional fighting game (Street Fighter) with a Non-traditional fighting game (Super Smash Bros.)

Second, Namco X Capcom is not a fighting game, Street Fighter Vs. Tekken/Tekken Vs. Street Fighter is. Namco X Capcom is a shitty tactical role-playing game that bombed in japan.

Third, Capcom Is WAY too busy too work on another Vs. game, because it takes 700 workers to make 3-4 games, Yes ALL seven hundred of them. Even if it's a port.

And lastly, I highly doubt Capcom is interested on making a crossover with Nintendo/Sega/Namco/*Square*-enix or a dead franchise (Mortal Kombat)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 12, 2010)

Willow said:


> Squeenix vs. Capcom



I remember when they were known as Squaresoft in the 90's. They did _Parasite Eve_, didn't they? Fuck, I loved that game.

Aya Brea would be a great character to have.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 12, 2010)

Gibby said:


> I remember when they were known as Squaresoft in the 90's. They did _Parasite Eve_, didn't they? Fuck, I loved that game.
> 
> Aya Brea would be a great character to have.


And then they made Parasite Eve 2 and it was lame.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 12, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> And then they made Parasite Eve 2 and it was lame.


 
I liked it. D: Also, they're making a Parasite Eve 3, so I hear.


----------



## Pine (Nov 12, 2010)

How about Valve vs. Capcom?

*Valve Roster with signature moves*

Gordan Freeman - crowbar
Barney Calhoun - combine disguise
Chell - cake
Heavy Weapons Guy - sandvich
Scout - bonk
Pyro - backburner
Engineer - nope.avi
Counter-Terrorist - sniper rifle
Terrorist - self destruct
Ellis - Keith story
Francis - Hate the enemy
Louis - Peelz
Tank - crush
Hunter - rape
Alien Swarm Parasite - rape
Gman - win

:V


----------



## Willow (Nov 12, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Wow, What a shitty topic.
> 
> First off, The SSB series is a Nintendo All-Stars game, Meaning Nintendo characters *ONLY*.And you not make a crossover with a traditional fighting game (Street Fighter) with a Non-traditional fighting game (Super Smash Bros.)
> 
> ...


 Wow, looks like someone is taking this thread a little too seriously



Gibby said:


> I remember when they were known as Squaresoft in the 90's. They did _Parasite Eve_, didn't they? Fuck, I loved that game.
> 
> Aya Brea would be a great character to have.


 Didn't they also do Mischief Makers?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 12, 2010)

Anyways, I like the idea of Power Instinct/Goketsuji Ichizoku Vs. Street Fighter. Mainly because, Gogetsuji Legends was a two on two fighting game, Like X-men Vs. SF.

Hell, Gogetsuji Legends came out _before_  X-men Vs. SF


Gibby said:


> I liked it. D: Also, they're making a Parasite Eve 3, so I hear.


 Good for you.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 12, 2010)

Willow said:


> Wow, looks like someone is taking this thread a little too seriously


 I see this kind of topic every 3-4 months on gamefaqs.


----------



## Willow (Nov 12, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> I see this kind of topic every 3-4 months on gamefaqs.


 Oh well then.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 12, 2010)

Capcom will ONLY agree to make a Vs. with a company_, _*If*that company is getting bankrupt. (Yes, At a point in time Marvel was getting bankrupt).


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 12, 2010)

Capcom should've crossover'd with Toei instead of shitty Namco.

Toei vs Capcom: Henshin Generation of Heroes

Akaranger - Himitsu Sentai Goranger
Kamen Rider 1 - Kamen Rider
Gavan - Uchuu Keiji Gavan
Dragon Ranger - Kyoryu Sentai Zyuranger
Kamen Rider Black RX - Kamen Rider Black RX
Jiban - Kidou Keiji Jiban
Inazuman - Inazuman
Kikaider - Shinzo Ningen Kikaider
Zubat - Kaiketsu Zubat
Shinken Red - Samurai Sentai Shinkenger
Kamen Rider Decade - Kamen Rider Decade
Shaider - Uchuu Keiji Shaider
Dekamaster - Tokusou Sentai Dekaranger
Kamen Rider Amazon - Kamen Rider Amazon


----------



## Project_X (Nov 12, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Wow, What a shitty topic.
> 
> First off, The SSB series is a Nintendo All-Stars game, Meaning Nintendo characters *ONLY*.And you not make a crossover with a traditional fighting game (Street Fighter) with a Non-traditional fighting game (Super Smash Bros.)
> 
> ...


If the topic was terrible, you should've turned tail and hauled your know-it-all self right on back out into the index. You never needed to open your trap.

Alright let's get something straight before you charge in guns ablaze blabbering about things that are either partially wrong or completely wrong.

First of all, if you want to go on talking about characters from non-traditional fighting games, or just flat-out not from fighting games in general or better yet, not from a GAME. Just Tatsunoko vs Capcom by itself is filled with a roster of characters that aren't even from fighting games. In fact, then entire Tatsunoko and Marvel teams aren't even from freaking video games. They're from *comics* and *cartoons*. And as for characters who aren't from fighting games, like Megaman, Zero, Roll, PTX-40A, Chris Redfield, and many many more, there's a crapload of people who have been adapted to that style and it worked. So don't think Capcom can't just change the characters from a brawler to a traditional.

Next, EVERYONE knows that. And let's review that link I posted
http://www.iwebshot.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Street-Fighter-X-Tekken-Wallpapers-1.jpg

And you would be shocked at the kind of stuff Capcom will do. Beg enough and Capcom just might do something about it. If that weren't true, Megaman 9 and 10 would not exist. Granted, I also didn't say *now*. In fact, nobody even gave out a time period. It could be when I'm 74 for all I know or care. You just assumed we meant now.

Also, for a dead franchise, Mortal Kombat sure has a pretty sweet looking game coming up that even re-ignited my interest in MK with it's take on the classic style.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mortal_Kombat_(2011_video_game)



So there you have it. Now buzz off. Nobody asked for your drama.


----------



## Willow (Nov 12, 2010)

Project_X said:


> If the topic was terrible, you should've turned tail and hauled your know-it-all self right on back out into the index. You never needed to open your trap.
> 
> Alright let's get something straight before you charge in guns ablaze blabbering about things that are either partially wrong or completely wrong.
> 
> ...


Lol he so mad.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 13, 2010)

Project_X said:


> First of all, if you want to go on talking about characters from non-traditional fighting games, or just flat-out not from fighting games in general or better yet, not from a GAME. Just Tatsunoko vs Capcom by itself is filled with a roster of characters that aren't even from fighting games. In fact, then entire Tatsunoko and Marvel teams aren't even from freaking video games. They're from *comics* and *cartoons*. And as for characters who aren't from fighting games, like Megaman, Zero, Roll, PTX-40A, Chris Redfield, and many many more, there's a crapload of people who have been adapted to that style and it worked. So don't think Capcom can't just change the characters from a brawler to a traditional.


That's because those characters special moves. Like wolverine has his claws, Mega Man and his buster etc.

Now what does R.O.B. has?

Or Falco?

etc.



Project_X said:


> Next, EVERYONE knows that. And let's review that link I posted
> http://www.iwebshot.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Street-Fighter-X-Tekken-Wallpapers-1.jpg


Yet, In your original you talked about Namco X Capcom which wasn't vs. game then you show us Street Fighter X Tekken  which is completely different.



Project_X said:


> And you would be shocked at the kind of stuff Capcom will do. Beg enough and Capcom just might do something about it.


Yeah they'll tell you to fuck off.



Project_X said:


> If that weren't true, Megaman 9 and 10 would not exist.


Mega Man 9/10/Universe/OOS were made only for the funding for Legends 3.

Try again.



Project_X said:


> Also, for a dead franchise, Mortal Kombat sure has a pretty sweet looking game coming up that even re-ignited my interest in MK with it's take on the classic style.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mortal_Kombat_(2011_video_game)


 MK is a dead franchise, Midway is too stupid to realise it.


Willow said:


> Lol he so mad.


 No, I'm at _you_ for even _thinking _about SE Vs. Capcom.

That and the Valve vs. Capcom post.

Ugh, God.


----------



## Taralack (Nov 13, 2010)

*grabs popcorn*


----------



## SirRob (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm against the idea of Nintendo vs. Capcom because the majority of Nintendo characters are just _weird._ Kirby, Yoshi, Pikachu, could you really picture them being in a hardcore, traditional fighting game?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 13, 2010)

Project_X said:


> John Taliban (Or Gallon...whatever)


Capcom doesn't seem to like him in a crossover instead of B.B. Hood or Felicia.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 13, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Capcom doesn't seem to like him in a crossover instead of B.B. Hood or Felicia.


 It's also pretty funny that he wanted Pheonix Wright.


----------



## Taralack (Nov 13, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> It's also pretty funny that wanted Pheonix Wright.


 
You mean pretty *awesome*.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 13, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> You mean pretty *awesome*.


 If you hate Pheonix Wright, Then sure.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 15, 2010)

Everything that Isn't Capcom vs. Capcom
Characters from Capcom titles fight against a grab-bag of iconic characters from various games/movies
-Scorpion (Mortal Kombat)
-Spartan-117 (Halo)
-Duke Nukem (...)
-Siegfried (Soul Calibur)
-T-800 (Terminator)
-Son Goku (Dragon Ball) _As a kid, of course_
-Major Motoko Kusanagi (Ghost in the Shell)
-Zatoichi (Zatoichi the Blind Swordsman)
-Kenshiro (Fist of the North Star)
-Jason (Friday the 13th)
-"Predator" (...)
-A whole bunch of Capcom Chars.


...and make the game as ridiculous as the caracter roster implies.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 15, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Everything that Isn't Capcom vs. Capcom
> Characters from Capcom titles fight against a grab-bag of iconic characters from various games/movies
> -Scorpion (Mortal Kombat)
> -Spartan-117 (Halo)
> ...


Everything that isn't Capcom Vs. Capcom would be a pretty awesome game. Great idea.

Captain Falcon is the obvious Nintendo representative.


----------



## Riley (Nov 15, 2010)

EPIC vs Capcom.

Capcom's dudes are jumping around looking dumb and yelling weird things, and Xan Kreigor whips out a flak cannon and shoots everyone into dripping chunks of meat.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 15, 2010)

Riley said:


> EPIC vs Capcom.
> 
> Capcom's dudes are jumping around looking dumb and yelling weird things, and Xan Kreigor whips out a flak cannon and shoots everyone into dripping chunks of meat.


 
Chainsaw bayonets?

It would be nice if they did that, and Epic even took the best Unreal Tournament mods' characters and put them in as playble characters...

Resident Evil's Nemesis vs. Killing Floor's fleshpound? yes please.


----------



## Riley (Nov 15, 2010)

Gibby said:


> Chainsaw bayonets?
> 
> It would be nice if they did that, and Epic even took the best Unreal Tournament mods' characters and put them in as playble characters...
> 
> Resident Evil's Nemesis vs. Killing Floor's fleshpound? yes please.


 
Bah, the Lancer is boring.  They had a far more interesting weapon with the Ripper.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Nov 15, 2010)

I want Shonen Jump VS Capcom. Kamehameha wave vs Hadoken surge!


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 15, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I'd like to see a Cancer Vs Capcom game.
> 
> Because there's too many shitty crossover games, and why the hell would you want to play this crap when an experienced player can be taken down by someone mashing buttons.


 
Am I the only person that thought that the cancer side would be filled with specific areas of cancer? Like breast cancer can duke it out with Sonic or something (I hope Sonic gets breast cancer).


----------



## Riptor (Nov 15, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I'd like to see a Cancer Vs Capcom game.
> 
> Because there's too many shitty crossover games, and why the hell would you want to play this crap when an experienced player can be taken down by someone mashing buttons.


 
Sounds like somebody's raging because they ended up losing too much. At least, that's the kind of vibe I'm getting from this.

While we're on the subject, though, Commiecomrade had an interesting idea. In fact, for Marvel VS Capcom 3, create a storyline in which Chun-Li gets breast cancer. Imagine the drama of a vulnerable Chun-Li still persisting in her epic battles despite her illness. It needs fleshing out, no pun intended, but I guarantee the gaming world would be shocked, stunned, and moved at the efforts to make Chun-Li's character more meaningful. We love Chun-Li, but it's about time the industry had a big shock for a change.

Just so we're clear, I didn't mean any of that. I hope that'd be obvious, but you never know with people here.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 15, 2010)

Riptor said:


> While we're on the subject, though, Commiecomrade had an interesting idea. In fact, for Marvel VS Capcom 3, create a storyline in which Chun-Li gets breast cancer. Imagine the drama of a vulnerable Chun-Li still persisting in her epic battles despite her illness. It needs fleshing out, no pun intended, but I guarantee the gaming world would be shocked, stunned, and moved at the efforts to make Chun-Li's character more meaningful. We love Chun-Li, but it's about time the industry had a big shock for a change.
> 
> Just so we're clear, I didn't mean any of that. I hope that'd be obvious, but you never know with people here.


That's what Gen is for.


----------



## doublezingo (Nov 15, 2010)

It'd be almost too much nanchosity

And as far as a dream vs Capcom... eh, I guess I'd want to see those guys who made disgaea/la pucelle do something with capcom.

I mean it'd be kind of cool doing sick air c0mb0z with Etna.


----------

